# Brown Rice



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Every weekend I make something that includes a meat/poultry, a veggie or 2 and some rice, pack it in 5 gladware containers and freeze it for my lunches.This week I thought I'd try brown rice instead of converted white and I got Uncle Ben's Instant Brown Rice.I thought it was odd that the bran seemed to be coming off the rice when I microwaved it today, and it also didn't taste very good. Then exactly one hour after I began eating I had cramps and had to run to the restroom with D! I don't usually get D as a symptom.......It must have been the rice because the other ingredients were things I eat all the time with no ill effect (WF generic pork sausage, mustard greens and parsley root). But I also eat brown rice crackers and rice milk with no ill effect - so I'm thinking it must be something in the processing of the rice. Or that freezing made it spoil???? The only ingredient on the box is "precooked brown rice" or something like that. And the only other clue I have is that in the past when I've eaten brown rice it seemed to loosen my BMs a little, but I didn't get anything like this then. I'll never eat brown rice again - I've learned my lesson - there's reason that most cultures use white rice, and I know what that reason is.....


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

...I just hate the stuff...had a girlfriend who was a healthfood fascist so to speak...for years and every time we went out had to go to these HF restaurants who only had brown rice...learned not to ask for white rice either as this would trigger a diatribe about how stupid I was eating white rice etc etc.Now eat it 4 times a week to my little hearts content and feel just fine.







what the hell is that...odd feeling...[THUD]


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

LOL!!







Does it make you sick? Do you think it could be the processing? The other times I ate brown rice, years and years ago, it was fresh cooked. It sure didn't look and taste as bad as the stuff I ate monday.White rice tastes so much better, and since I started thinking about it I realize India, China, Japan, America, and (I think) Arab countries all use white rice. Must be reason for that, yes?














I picked the sausage out of the food I had made and put it with some white rice and mustard greens for the rest of the week. In spite of that I got cramps again today after lunch, but I didn't have to run to the restroom, luckily. (sigh) I'll be glad when this week is over and I'll make something I *know* agrees with me!


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

...whew...need to keep that blood sugar up better







Ok, uh, naw doesn't make me sick except in the sense it is offensive to my palate.I am sure you know how much better real Basmati Rice tastes though right? OOhhhh so tasty...so expensive...and that Texmati...cheaper but my mind just says it is not the same...maybe I just cannot picture a bunch of Texans sittin' 'round the campfire chowing down on dahl, aloo ghobi, nan or puri, and some rice pilaw until one cowpoke shouts out:"Hey pass me some more of that there curry sauce will ya?"[pause]"Hey, This curry is made in ...NEW YORK CITY??!!!!"







Then ALL the cowpokes drop their nan bread in their laps all chime in with indignation "NEW YORK CITY???!!!"





















MNL


----------



## StressedOut (Nov 14, 2001)

Hi all,From the sounds of it you could have reacted to the brown rice because you bought it pre-packaged. This stuff is bound to contain some preservatives to keep it "fresh."I eat brown rice every day. I love the stuff. Before having IBS I wouldn't have touched white or brown. Millions in the third world literally live off brown rice and I would say to have another go at it.But boil it in a pan fresh rather than going for pre-packaged stuff! Don't let this put you off! Roast chicken and brown rice is my favourite food!


----------



## mark44 (Sep 14, 2000)

For me, ANY carbohydrate will stimulate my symptoms to some degree. The more quantity, the worse. There are small differences in types (wheat, potato, corn, rice, buckwheat, etc), but they are minor. The worst is mixing a bran with a large amount of carbohydrate; we're talking real pain the next day!


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

MARK....If you really feel you have isolated a pattern of symptom onset which does follow consistently with your carb intake, have you tried a borad-spectrum probiotic yet (not just that lactobacillus and filler garbage so many promote a effective, but something with an array of live cultures)?This might be an experiment worth pursuing...if you have a history of broad-spectrum oral antibiotic treatments more than occassionally (though if the regimen is rigid enough even a single course of therapy could, hypothetically speaking, disrupt the balance of flora).Interestingly I remember one study which linked the abnormal immunocyte response in the small bowel, recently reconfirmed in people with specific IBS symptoms for example, showing one of the key forms of SIBO (small intestinal bacterial overgrowth...one of the forms of "dybsiosis") to implicate colonic bacteria.Hmmm....hence perhaps why some people responded to MORE antibitotic therapy in the study doen on that...which was not very well managed (the patient compliance and outcome assessment was grsooly weak...but still where there is smoke there is usually a fire of some indeterminate size).Anyway blah blha just food for thought...low carb food for thought I mean







MNL


----------



## sooze (Dec 8, 2002)

Rice generally makes my stomach sore, but brown rice is about the worse thing for me. I won't touch it ever again, because it makes me feel so rough. I don't think it's an allergy though, as I can eat rice cakes, rice pudding and rice flour OK.


----------



## sarape (Dec 9, 2002)

I'm new to this forum and this is my first post. I read the FAQ about food content and understood that brown rice (along with corn meal, white flour and oats) was not a contributor to IBS. That seemed odd since the brown still has the shell -- just like the whole wheat. And now today I'm reading here that brown rice is bad.So, does the FAQ on diet (written by Heather, I think) contain something I'm miss understanding? BTW, I am a IBS-B, and have been bloated for about 3 months. Not sure what triggered it -- maybe a lot of high-insoluble vegetables or a lot of cheese. I've stopped the cheese and all dairy after discovering likely lactose intolerant symptoms, but kept up with the veggies (and also a lot of dried fruit and bran). Last night was the 1st supper I had where I concentrated on eliminating all the high-unsoluable-fiber foods. I'll see what happens over the next few days. I'm skinny right now but my lower abdomin looks like I swallowed a cantalope.Russell


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Russell,The thing about IBS is, different people react to different foods. There's no one food that's safe for everyone, or that everyone reacts to.I had never had such a violent reaction to brown rice before, and for about 2 weeks I was still getting cramps after every meal, and now that's tapered off to once in a while. I'm wondering now if it was some kind of infection. Maybe it will rebalance my flora and mature my immune system and I can live like a normal person!







Or, maybe not.It helped me a lot when I figured out I'm fructose sensitive. Dried fruit is especially high in fructose, since it's concentrated. And sugar sensitivity can easily cause bloating. Have you ever tried cutting back on fruits and sugars? It would be interesting to see what happens. But one thing at a time, eliminate the dairy first. That helped me a lot also. After all, dairy isn't a food for humans. It's intended for baby cows.


----------



## sarape (Dec 9, 2002)

I re-read the Heather post on brown rice and also saw a chart of INSOLUABLE and SOLUABLE fiber for foods. Yes, brown rice is all SOLUABLE fiber. Hard to believe, given the shell, but that's what the charts show.Regarding the fructose in the dried fruits. Just stopped eating the dried apricots and prunes two nights ago. Will wait and montior things for changes. I am not really a serious IBS sufferer, but that "cantelope" in the lower ab would be better left behind. One more query: Anyone know about Semolina flour? High or low soluable fiber?


----------

